# IntelliJ Branching Master/DEV Berechtigungen möglich?



## OnDemand (1. Okt 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben 3 Branches
Master, DEV, Test

Mir passiert es andauernd, dass ich in Master programmiere weil ich vergesse nach einem Merge zurück zu wechseln.
Bin ich einfach nur dusselig oder geht es euch auch so? Wie kann ich das verhindern am besten ;D

Ich arbeiten in einem Release Branch zb 4.1 dann schiebe ich meine Anpassungen in DEV (über IntelliJ Merge), nachdem Kollege erfolgreich getestet hat auf einem DEV Server, gehts in Test (ebenfalls über IntelliJ Mergefunktion oder auch Bitbucket)
Und dann gehts in den Master. Das mache ich meist und verpeile dann aber wieder aus dem Master auszuchecken.

Kann man den Master iwie read only machen oder so? Sodass IntelliJ meckert "Du bist im falschen Branch"


----------



## sascha-sphw (1. Okt 2021)

NicoDeluxe hat gesagt.:


> Bin ich einfach nur dusselig oder geht es euch auch so?


Ist mir noch nicht passiert.



NicoDeluxe hat gesagt.:


> Wie kann ich das verhindern am besten


Ich nutze git flow und in den master geht es nur über PR, ich habe den master so gut wie nie lokal ausgecheckt.



NicoDeluxe hat gesagt.:


> Kann man den Master iwie read only machen oder so? Sodass IntelliJ meckert "Du bist im falschen Branch"


Auf dem Server schon indem Du nur über PR in den master erlaubst. Lokal könnte das über hooks gehen, müsste dann aber bei jedem dev separat gemacht werden, so weit ich das verstanden habe.


----------



## OnDemand (1. Okt 2021)

Ahhh ja einfach den Master lokal löschen und nur über Bitbucket mergen wäre doch die einfachste Lösung oder


----------

